# I think he is not coming back / I don't think he is coming back



## Pitt

Hello,

I'd like to know if both sentences are correct:

1. I think he is *not *coming back.
2. I *don't* think he is coming back.

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## Thomas1

Pitt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to know if both sentences are correct:
> 
> 1. I think he is *not *coming back.
> 2. I *don't* think he is coming back.
> 
> Thanks for helping me!


Hi,

Grammatically they are correct. There's a slight difference in their meaning, though.


Tom


----------



## bgravengood

Yeah, they're both right, and they mean the same thing.


----------



## bgravengood

Well, Tom could be right, there may be a slight difference in meaning if the intonation is changed in spoken English: "I think he's *not* coming back" might mean he's angry about something.


----------



## mike2008

Hi
Their both correct and I'm positive [100%] they mean exactly the same thing [ my advice on this is reliable because I'm English].


----------



## Pitt

Many thanks for all the answers!


----------



## nzfauna

I would always say:

I don't think he's coming back.

Or.

He's not coming back.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

mike2008 said:


> Hi
> Their both correct and I'm positive [100%] they mean exactly the same thing [ my advice on this is reliable because I'm English].


 
And all Englishmen are always right about the use of the English language?


Both sentences are correct, but there is indeed a slight difference in meaning between them.


----------



## Porteño

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> And all Englishmen are always right about the use of the English language?
> 
> *Actually, while I understand the thinking, the sentence is a bit pretencious.*
> 
> Both sentences are correct, but there is indeed a slight difference in meaning between them.


 
*Agreed*
.


----------



## Bob8964

> 1. I think he is *not *coming back.
> 2. I *don't* think he is coming back.


 
Please advise in what situation we will say above words. I think it could be at the time when we have got tired of a longtime waiting.


----------



## kalamazoo

The sentences are almost interchangeable but do convey a very slightly different implication.  Sentence 1 conveys a little more definite opinion than Sentence 2.  The difference is really tiny though.


----------



## Porteño

Bob8964 said:


> Please advise in what situation we will say above words. I think it could be at the time when we have got tired of a longtime waiting.


 
Yes, it's quite likely that we've been waiting for some time and have now decided that he definitely isn't going to show up.


----------



## colcan

The speaker's intent is slightly different, but the listener will understand the same thing.


----------



## Porteño

kalamazoo said:


> The sentences are almost interchangeable but do convey a very slightly different implication. Sentence 1 conveys a little more definite opinion than Sentence 2. The difference is really tiny though.


 
I entirely agree.


----------



## taked4700

*1. I think he is not coming back.*

*2. I don't think he is coming back.*

In Japan, students are told not to use Sentence1 because it states a negative thing too directly.

So, in any case in Japan, it is believed to be good  to use "I don't think ..." instead of "I think ...not...".

What do you say to this?


----------



## comment

Pitt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to know if both sentences are correct:
> 
> 1. I think he is *not *coming back.
> 2. I *don't* think he is coming back.
> 
> Thanks for helping me!



While they are both correct, the second one sounds better.


----------



## Porteño

taked4700 said:


> *1. I think he is not coming back.*
> 
> *2. I don't think he is coming back.*
> 
> In Japan, students are told not to use Sentence1 because it states a negative thing too directly.
> 
> So, in any case in Japan, it is believed to be good to use "I don't think ..." instead of "I think ...not...".
> 
> What do you say to this?


 
I think it's rather a matter of personal decision, but I don't think that a foreigner should decide whether or not it is the correct thing to say. That is entirely up to the individual concerned and only a native has the necessary criteria to determine it.


----------



## taked4700

Thank you, Porteño.

In the following context, which do you use?

Please believe in him. ( I think he is not a liar/ I don't think he is a liar ). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob8964

Porteño said:


> Yes, it's quite likely that we've been waiting for some time and have now decided that* he definitely isn't going to show up*.


 
Thanks a lot! But I'm not very clear about the meaning of *he definitely isn't going to show up* in above comments. Please tell me which of the following interpretation is correct:

1. I believe that he won't show up.(prediction)

2. I believe that he doesn't intend to show up.


----------



## Porteño

taked4700 said:


> Thank you, Porteño.
> 
> In the following context, which do you use?
> 
> Please believe in him. ( I think he is not a liar/ I don't think he is a liar ).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
In this context, I personally would not use the first (I think he is not a liar). It's not a natural expression.


----------



## Porteño

Bob8964 said:


> Thanks a lot! But I'm not very clear about the meaning of *he definitely isn't going to show up* in above comments. Please tell me which of the following interpretation is correct:
> 
> 1. I believe that he won't show up.(prediction)
> 
> 2. I believe that he doesn't intend to show up.


 
That's very hard to say because we don't know what is the intention of the one who hasn't shown up. However, there is very little difference between the two expressions and they are both valid in the contect.


----------



## sierra_st.

nzfauna said:


> I would always say:
> 
> I don't think he's coming back.
> 
> Or.
> 
> He's not coming back.


  I think this is better.


----------



## taked4700

Thank you, Porteño.

Let me ask once again.

They made a lot of mistakes. So, ( I don't think it's me but them to blame / I think it's not me but them to blame ).

Which do you prefer? I guess the latter is the one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Porteño

sierra_st. said:


> I think this is better.


 
The second is quite definite and it would be quite natural for someone to say once they have made up their mind that he isn't coming back.


----------



## Porteño

taked4700 said:


> Thank you, Porteño.
> 
> Let me ask once again.
> 
> They made a lot of mistakes. So, ( I don't think it's me but them to blame / I think it's not me but them to blame ).
> 
> Which do you prefer? I guess the latter is the one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
To be quite honest, neither would be used, they're not good English.

I don't think it's my fault, it's theirs.

However, I don't really see the connection. If we know it was them who made the mistakes, then what do I have to do with it?


----------



## Bob8964

Porteño said:


> That's very hard to say because we don't know what is the intention of the one who hasn't shown up. However, there is very little difference between the two expressions and they are both valid in the contect.


 
Thanks again! I have two more questions as below:

1. I wonder whether '*I think he isn't coming back'* = I think he is not in the middle of coming back.

2. After we have been waiting for a long time, can we say *'I think he won't come*.*'* to give a meaning similar to '*I think he is not going to show up*.'?

Please kindly give your advice.


----------



## Porteño

Bob8964 said:


> Thanks again! I have two more questions as below:
> 
> 1. I wonder whether '*I think he isn't coming back'* = I think he is not in the middle of coming back.
> 
> 2. After we have been waiting for a long time, can we say *'I think he won't come*.*'* to give a meaning similar to '*I think he is not going to show up*.'?
> 
> Please kindly give your advice.


 
The first doesn't make any sense at all, I'm afraid. How can he be in the middle of coming back?

The second: yes, exactly.


----------



## Bob8964

Porteño said:


> The first doesn't make any sense at all, I'm afraid. How can he be in the middle of coming back?


 
As there is a motion verb *come*, now I gather the present continuous(*isn't coming*) is used in stead of *going to come*:

*I think he isn't coming back = I think he is not going to come back*

Please check again.


----------



## Porteño

Bob8964 said:


> As there is a motion verb *come*, now I gather the present continuous(*isn't coming*) is used in stead of *going to come*:
> 
> *I think he isn't coming back = I think he is not going to come back*
> 
> Please check again.


 
It's not really a question of whether or not it is a verb of motion, it's simply a choice of expression since the present continuous and the 'going to' form can *often* (but not always) mean precisely the same thing.

I'm going to work.
I'm *going to* go to work.

Both related to going to your place of work and not the work itself.


----------



## Bob8964

Porteño said:


> It's not really a question of whether or not it is a verb of motion, it's simply *a choice of expression* since the present continuous and the 'going to' form can *often* (but not always) mean precisely the same thing.
> 
> I'm going to work.
> I'm *going to* go to work.
> 
> Both related to going to your place of work and not the work itself.


 
Thank you! Could you reconfirm whether the following restatement is workable?

I think he isn't coming back = I think he is not going to come back


----------



## Porteño

Bob8964 said:


> Thank you! Could you reconfirm whether the following restatement is workable?
> 
> I think he isn't coming back = I think he is not going to come back


 
They are both workable but a little unnatural. It would be better to use 'I don't think he's coming back/I don't think he's going to come back'.


----------



## Bob8964

Porteño said:


> It's not really a question of whether or not it is a verb of motion, it's simply *a choice of expression* since the present continuous and the 'going to' form can *often* (but not always) mean precisely the same thing.
> 
> I'm going to work.
> I'm *going to* go to work.
> 
> Both related to going to your place of work and not the work itself.


 
Thank you, Porteño! your answers are alway so helpful. 

Now could you tell me more about what you mean by *a choice of expression* in above comments? I think the majority of cases in which the present continuous can/should be used in stead of the 'going to' are when there are the motion verbs, such as come, go, leave, arrive. This have been emphasized in a lot of grammar books.


----------



## Porteño

Choice of expression simply means choosing what you want to say and has nothing to do with rules of grammar, such as they are.


----------



## Bob8964

Porteño said:


> *Choice of expression* simply means choosing what you want to say and has nothing to do with rules of grammar, such as they are.


 
I still can't understand the idea you mentioned above. Could you please just use following two sentences as examples to explain '*Choice of expression'* ?

1. I don't think he's coming back.
2. I don't think he's going to come back.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rana_pipiens

The construction _*I don't think (that) X is/does Y*_ is more common than the alternative *I think (that) X is/does not Y*. However, that could simply reflect a tendency to hedge one's bets if not totally certain.

In descending order of certainty,
 - _He is not a liar._ (I'm sure.)
 - _I think he is not a liar._ (That's what I believe.)
 - _I don't think he is a liar._ (... although I could be wrong.)



taked4700 said:


> *1. I think he is not coming back.*
> In Japan, students are told not to use Sentence1 because it states a negative thing too directly.



I assume that *negative* is meant here in the sense of _*bad*_ rather than the sense of _*negated*_.

If the person who is not coming back is, for instance, a maniac with an assault rifle, "I think he is not coming back" may be grammatically negative, but it certainly isn't a negative criticism.

Secondly, even if the statement is intended as criticism of the person not coming back (for instance, "He said he would be right back with the money he owes me, but I think he is not coming back"), American English reflects the American culture and is therefore a lot more direct than many other languages.

For instance,
- _I think he is not telling the truth_
is more direct than
- _I don't think he is telling the truth_.
Nonetheless, it isn't until you get to the level of directness of
- _I think he is lying_
that an American winces at a too-blunt statement.


----------



## kalamazoo

I interpret the "negative" problem as just being that it's difficult to make a truly definitive statement that something is not going to happen, because in many cases, it's still possible it might happen.  You might think that you know for sure that something is not going to happen (He's not coming back because you know that he already left on the flight to Timbuktu), but hey, maybe the flight gets cancelled and he does come back.  So it's usually better to hedge your bets a little and say "I don't think he's coming back."


----------



## Bob8964

Could tell me the differences between following two sentences?

1. I don't think he's coming back.
2. I don't think he's going to come back.


----------



## Porteño

Bob8964 said:


> Could tell me the differences between following two sentences?
> 
> 1. I don't think he's coming back.
> 2. I don't think he's going to come back.


 
There's no real difference whatever, as has been said earlier.


----------



## mike2008

Can't believe your still talking about this, it's very simple they mean the same. It becoming like the chicken and the egg.


----------



## Porteño

mike2008 said:


> Can't believe your still talking about this, it's very simple they mean the same. It becoming like the chicken and the egg.


 
Exactly, you echoed my own thoughts.


----------



## Bob8964

mike2008 said:


> Can't believe your still talking about this, it's very simple they mean the same. It becoming like the chicken and the egg.


 
I believe only the one who hasn't learnt any other languages will say these words.


----------

